# 2022 New Braunfels Area Car Club Swap Meet & Show - April 22-24 **Pics added 4/23/22**



## Lonestar (Apr 20, 2022)

I went to this a few years ago (Thanks Covid) & had a geat time!
Going this weekend weather permitting...






						2023 SWAP MEET
					






					www.newbraunfelsareacarclub.com
				




Some pics from my visit last time...



























I'll take some pics if anyone is interested!


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 20, 2022)

Lonestar now you're killing me. Of course we love pictures.


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 20, 2022)

Ok...pics it is! (NO RAIN!)


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 23, 2022)

Some pics from today...


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 23, 2022)

A few more...


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 23, 2022)

& some more...


----------

